
The end of exclusivity doesn’t change the price operators pay for the iPhone - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2011/01/21/the-end-of-exclusivity-doesnt-change-the-price-operators-pay-for-the-iphone/
======
carlgrimm
To be expected - the device still does not have any serious competition. If a
second gas station opens in your neighborhood you might pay a little less for
gas, but all things being equal they are going to be paying the same price
from the refinery. Only when a serious threat comes along will Apple respond
with a price drop.

Look at what Amazon did - once the Kindle was under assault from multiple
companies they dropped the price.

